# Delirium Tremens



## Pennywise (28/2/09)

I had a bit of a search and found that alot of people were getting jelly like bits in this beer, weather it's normal or not I don't know but I bought a bottle at Dan's Watergardens last night and it didn't have anything like jelly/floaty bits in it (maybe a good batch that survived the trip?). Just a heads up for those in the area if you wanna have a crack at this ripper of a beer. Only buy one bottle though cause at 8.5% and it's bloody wonderful taste you'll be hard pressed to stop at one or three :icon_drool2: 

Cheers, HB79


----------



## kabooby (1/3/09)

I had one the other day that had the jelly type clumps in it. It was nice but I prefer Duvel for my Golden Strongs.

Kabooby


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/7/09)

Drinking one of these at the moment with the floaties

Very tasty in spite of the floaties 

Though the admittedly the floaties are a little off putting 

Waiting for it to warm up before getting stuck into it

Cheers


----------



## MCT (26/7/09)

I had a couple on Friday night that had the jellyfish in them.
I bought two, one that had a really old label on it, was at the back of the shelf at DM's, the other one had a newer/different label on it. No dates on any of them.
I decided to buy them as an experiment to try and taste the difference between older and newer bottles. Couldn't taste much difference, they both had jellyfish.

Not a bad drop if you can put up with drinking the jelly.


----------



## Swinging Beef (26/7/09)

Jellyfish in beer?


----------



## Darren (26/7/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Jellyfish in beer?




Its part of the derilium 8).

Actually, I supsect Australia has been "sent" a batch of beer that would not meet the standards generally accepted by the rest of the beer drinking world.

Perhaps too much gelatin was added to this batch and hence the "jellyfish"?

cheers

Darren


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

I hope its not made by sex starved monk's , as I may not be jelly fish.  
GB


----------



## Darren (26/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I hope its not made by sex starved monk's , as I may not be jelly fish.
> GB



Hey GB,

Perhaps the Monks have nothing to do with the resultant product?

Someome in the brewery made a mistake during the process and Austalia received the resultant beer?

If anyone has a problem with an imported beer that you paid good money for and it is not as you expected, take it back and complain to the merchant.

Ausralia should not comprimise with mediocre beer.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

Darren said:


> Hey GB,
> 
> Perhaps the Monks have nothing to do with the resultant product?
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree ! Not only imported beers, I had some Matilda Bay pils that Gushed on every bottle( I imagine some sort of oxcillate problem) , I complained naturally, and they replaced it and thanked me for bring it to their attention.Good when sellers listen to the customer. 
GB
Ed:Spelling again!


----------



## pbrosnan (26/7/09)

Delirium isn't made by monks. The jellyfish are secular.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

Dont you mean Jelly fish are circular? :lol:


----------



## pbrosnan (26/7/09)

Atheist.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

God bless you !
GB


----------



## pbrosnan (26/7/09)

Blasphemy!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

You know we are going to get modded, I mean godded any minute now, hes on the forum you know !
anonymous


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/7/09)

Some of the posts mentioning the floaties are quite old - seems to be a recurrent issue with the beer

Cheers


----------



## fawnroux (2/6/12)

Can any one shed any light on the 'jellyfish'?

To me it kind of looks like break, but a bit different. And it doesn't settle. Anybody with more knowledge than me know what the go is? I've seen this in every bottle I've had. 

Dave


----------



## joshuahardie (4/6/12)

I don't have a heap to add, other than, It had happened to me, so I decided to run the beer through some cheesecloth to filter it out.

Whilst it took out the floaties, it also stripped alot of the aroma and taste from the beer, and left what is normally a glorious beer, a bit dull.

YMMV


----------



## seamad (4/6/12)

Had some last night, the floaties only appeared with the dregs of the bottle. Can put up withem anyway.


----------



## Dazza88 (4/6/12)

I drank the floaties, thought it was normal for the beer. Very good beer iirc.


----------



## fawnroux (4/6/12)

Oh, I don't have a problem drinking it at all :chug: 

It's just my natural curiosity getting the better of me.


----------

